# Grouper....



## woods-n-water (Sep 27, 2011)

Me and some friends did pretty good this past weekend. Chartered the Freedom with Capt.Jim out of Capt. Anderson's in P.C.


----------



## jamessig (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 27, 2011)

I would say you did have a good day. Great catch.


----------



## ButcherTony (Sep 27, 2011)

send some to 30016


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice gags....congrats


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## flingin1 (Sep 28, 2011)

good eatin


----------



## captbrian (Sep 28, 2011)

i've fished beside jim for years, nice guy and one of the best in the business.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 30, 2011)

You had a good day!


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome. We used to go with Mr. Guinn once a year back when he had the "Genie" and "Maggie" boats. I haven't been in his new ride yet. Maybe in 2012. Congrats, he is one of the best.


----------

